# Sammy is FREE!



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

This'll please Jynxy!

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/environment/sammy-the-whale-shark-freed-in-dubai-1.599693

So if you hadn't seen her - you wont!

Good news all around, but was it really caught in the Gulf????


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

This reminds me of a slightly funny story. I attended The Florida Institute of Technologies Aeronautical program in the early 80's. I was required to log a lot of hours to practice maneuvers and stuff but that bored me so I used to do crazy stuff like fly 10 feet off the beach and put on little air shows for people there. I used to see sharks and dolphins all the time, well on day I was flying around near Cocoa Beach and I saw a huge shark..I'm looking at at and thinking "wait a second, this things gotta be 60 feet long". I thought I saw the biggest shark in the world. When I got back I told friends and they acted like they believed me, but I didn't even know if I believed me..Later, on the late news they had a story about a whale shark being spotted off of Cocoa beach earlier that day.

Thats when I knew I was'nt crazy


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You've had a bit of a life haven't you...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Wait til you hear how he met an Alien story it's a hoot  although the one where he had dinner with The Pope, Mandela and Mother Theresa I found somewhat tedious


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You two are a riot!!!

That does make me VERY happy to hear they released her.


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

SBP said:


> Wait til you hear how he met an Alien story it's a hoot  although the one where he had dinner with The Pope, Mandela and Mother Theresa I found somewhat tedious


Wait a second, I saw a whale shark, I'm not claiming to have seen Martians


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You've had a bit of a life haven't you...



Yes, I've really grabbed life by the balls, I drink it in like a drunken sailor. Thats because I should have died 5 times over and I'm just glad to be here..

Anyway, you're from Haiti!? I was just there. I have a home based business and to make it legal and avoid American taxes I rent server space in the Dominican Republic. It's all documented in my Photobook-I go out there all the time. Back around New Years I drove my rented car (which I wasn't supposed to do) across the border into Haiti. We spent the day and most of the night in Port au Prince..We had a great time, the food was good, the people were great, the prices reasonable, and the beer was unusually cold and refreshing. We stayed late into the night and surprisingly our car was just where I had parked it..I thought for sure it would be stolen..Anyway we experienced Port au Prince in all it's glory and 3 days later it was gone and so were many of the people we partied with that day...Earthquake....Tragic.

How did it effect you?

I've contributed over $500 to the relief fund- $10 at a time through text messages.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

From what Andy told me it was horrendous, but I am sure he will tell you himself if he sees this.

Weren't you just in Hawaii though, you know swiiming through tsunamis rather than just missing earthquakes in Haiti?

Gosh you do get around don't you? You life must be so much more exciting than ours. Well, apart from Andy's who I know is having a rough time in the aftermath


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

SBP said:


> From what Andy told me it was horrendous, but I am sure he will tell you himself if he sees this.
> 
> Weren't you just in Hawaii though, you know swiiming through tsunamis rather than just missing earthquakes in Haiti?
> 
> Gosh you do get around don't you? You life must be so much more exciting than ours. Well, apart from Andy's who I know is having a rough time in the aftermath


We went to Dominica Dec. 30th through Jan. 5th if I remember correctly..Maybe the 10th..It's all documented in my photobook. My wife is still pisssed about not evacuating for that Tsunami- I put on my Tsunami shirt and she said "take it off", I took it off and she said "thats mine, I survived the Tsunami, you go find a shirt that says "i'm an idiot because I refused to evacuate for a Tsunami"

It's her night shirt now


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ROFLMAO... oh gosh, how long will the troll be allowed to stay? 

SBP, you are a fricken riot!


----------



## MannaPro (Mar 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> ROFLMAO... oh gosh, how long will the troll be allowed to stay?
> 
> SBP, you are a fricken riot!


Is it trolling when youre just telling the truth? It's all documented in my Photobook


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

$500? Thats it? A crummy $500 and they let you....


Well nevermind, there have been worse!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> From what Andy told me it was horrendous, but I am sure he will tell you himself if he sees this.
> 
> Weren't you just in Hawaii though, you know swiiming through tsunamis rather than just missing earthquakes in Haiti?
> 
> Gosh you do get around don't you? You life must be so much more exciting than ours. Well, apart from Andy's who I know is having a rough time in the aftermath


It was a deeply, deeply moving experience, and you know i have great affinity with the people of Haiti - and Chile - cos last time i had 30 aftershocks I couldn't find my house either....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> This'll please Jynxy!
> 
> http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/environment/sammy-the-whale-shark-freed-in-dubai-1.599693
> 
> ...



Funny how there are no photos of her actual release. You don't really believe that has happened do you? 

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So... she may have become sushi ?? Its a conspiracy. 

I find it quite odd that they didnt make a big tado about it. I would think atlantis would have sold tickets for boats to have come along and released the whale to 'cover' the cost of the release. It is very undubai like.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> So... she may have become sushi ?? Its a conspiracy.
> 
> I find it quite odd that they didnt make a big tado about it. I would think atlantis would have sold tickets for boats to have come along and released the whale to 'cover' the cost of the release. It is very undubai like.


Exactly. The Atlantis is also planning a bit of a relaunch in the next few months so they'd have done it them for maximum publicity. I reckon the poor thing died. 

-


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Either that or needed some expensive medication or something and they punted out to sea to die.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

ooooh, gotta love a conspiracy theory.....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, we should do some dna analysis on the sushi being served at the atlantis. Last week it was quite good! (I saw Sammy swimming around on Sunday there so he wasnt being served yet)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It must be true, says so in todays GN...

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/environment/freedom-at-dawn-sammy-s-release-1.602570


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Pft!

Not a single photo of the event anywhere....


Also odd how that article is 'closed for comments'.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

PMSL, you sceptic you!!! He releases animals not photos.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> PMSL, you sceptic you!!! He releases animals not photos.....


I saw that line. Hilarious!!

All they have to do is release one photo of the whale shark actually being released and the speculation will go away...

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But it could be the same as the shark getting caught.... Probably wouldn't believe it at all!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

We all know it's a crock.

Funny how it happened at the same time as the food budget at Dubai Zoo was cut. Wonder if the lions and crocs in that awful place are geting sashimi for dinner this week?

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Stop it you two you will upset Jynx


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That is truly shocking.

gulfnews : Dubai zoo faces 20% cut in food budget for 2010

Really, really disgusting.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> That is truly shocking.
> 
> gulfnews : Dubai zoo faces 20% cut in food budget for 2010
> 
> Really, really disgusting.


The sooner it is closed down the better. 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Shocking. Should cut back on the xxxxing contest buildings and fund the animals properly


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/e...uts-will-be-mystery-for-three-months-1.600253



> Sammy's health and whereabouts will not be known for another three months, when its tracking device will pop up and transmit its location.
> 
> The female whale shark was tagged and quietly released on Thursday after it had been placed in a Dubai hotel aquarium for 18 months. The shark was said to have been rescued by the hotel's fish husbandry team in 2008.
> 
> No photos or invitations were sent to the media or the Dubai marine community to witness the much-anticipated release of the ocean's biggest fish.





> Dubai-based underwater filmmaker, Jonathan Ali Khan told Gulf News he did not understand why the release of the whale shark had been carried out so secretly. Even the Arabia Whale Shark Research Programme was kept in the dark.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

How can you photgraph what isn't there? 


-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would be pleasantly surprised if they really released the whale but its just doubtful.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

She was definitely released and when released was alive and well. Hubby part of the team that released her


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

so hopefully a happy ending then lets keep our fingers crossed


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But I also heard last night from a usual reliable source that she had been found dead in the sea earlier this week....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Near the zoo?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The lions are blubbering at the moment....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

One picture... That is all they have to release. 

With everyone walking around with cell phones with cameras, you have to be kidding me that no one has not one picture that has been slipped out to the media of the 'release' of the whale.


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

Yea I was tryina show that thing 2 my girl who was in town for a couple of nights but cudn't find it....

I mean I'm all up for that save the animals hippie crap but they cuda picked a better timing...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahh... doing a bit of digging, there are a few posts coming up that the whale did indeed die. 

Sammy the whale shark meets the grassy knoll - _*Nigel Smith:* "Sad news: Sammy has died. The Dubai hotel that was holding her captive in an aquarium has sent out a press release claiming she was released yesterday. But an insider at the Atlantis Resort said Sammy, who's become critically ill while in captivity, had been euthanise...d and secretly removed from her tank. The hotel had previously advised Dubai authorities that Sammy was too sick to be successully removed from the tank and returned to the sea. Local journalists in Dubai said they became suspicious when the hotel made its announcement that Sammy had been released, but were unable to provide photographs of the event. The journalists said the secrecy surrounding Sammy's departure was also suspicious as the whale shark had become a huge drawcard for the Atlantis."_


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I assume the hotel would keep it quiet, food poisoning tends to keep people away. I also assume the hotel was forced to poison Sammy, coz if they lock up people who text and people who kiss, God knows what they think of a whaleshark that dares enter THIER waters.

JK


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

At least the zoo animals can now get fed...................


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rj.uk said:


> She was definitely released and when released was alive and well. Hubby part of the team that released her


How come, if you are in the UK?

And where is the evidence? That's what we all want to know. The actions by The Atlantis and Dubai in this instance, _if_ she was released, were very strange indeed.

-


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

IOWgirl said:


> Well I assume the hotel would keep it quiet, food poisoning tends to keep people away. I also assume the hotel was forced to poison Sammy, coz if they lock up people who text and people who kiss, God knows what they think of a whaleshark that dares enter THEIR waters.
> 
> JKidding


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> How come, if you are in the UK?
> 
> And where is the evidence? That's what we all want to know. The actions by The Atlantis and Dubai in this instance, _if_ she was released, were very strange indeed.
> 
> -


hard to believe if you weren't there I know. In this day and age evidence has to be given to in order to believe. Having faith not in God but in your husband must count for something and I do believe what he said. Can't give more information on what he does so as not to compromise him but Sammy was well when she was released and wasn't sick before she was released.


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Elphaba
> How come, if you are in the UK?
> 
> ...



Hahahahahahaha....now I know that fish is dead as hell....Thought somethin stank on JBR


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone notice that the attachement magically popped up after 33 days? And the informatoin given is that the whale swam a whopping 350ish km. WOW. They didnt even falsify the stuff in a realistic manner. 

:ranger:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So whales don't swim 10km a day normally then?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think you ment 10km...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If you give them a plane ticket, maybe they'll come to see you and "love you long time"...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They swim an average 5km an hour when they are migrating, I do believe. Averaging 24km a day in most research.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> If you give them a plane ticket, maybe they'll come to see you and "love you long time"...


I dont think our Dubai whale is/was a prostitute... well at least not anymore.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont think our Dubai whale is/was a prostitute... well at least not anymore.


Well, not willingly anyway...


----------

